# Needing some info



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah jusy want to know what one has to buy to get started into saltwater-I'm going to try my hand at a mini reef setup i think-The tank I got to work with is a standard 90 gal-A starting point would be nice-

I have nothing in my tank-Whats the first process to getting started?-Thanks ne info is greatly appreciated-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alright-Looks like a skimmer is a must-Says I need one rated for around the 2-300 gal range-Is this right-
Live sand-
1 to 2 pounds of LR for every gallon of water-add BR-And let Lr do the work that is sitting on top of it-
An RO/DI unit
And it looks like a sump/Refugium is recomended-What is this exactly-I know what a regular sump is-Is that all we are talking about here


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

you don't need a skimmer that big but it wouldn't hurt, and skimmer is a must on that size tank. liverock is going to be the main the filter. i would go 50/50 or 60/40 live to base. a sump or wet/dry in fw is different then a sump in sw . in a sw sump you won't want to use bioballs, you might want to use more LR that will always be submerged or set a refugium in the sump to get rid of nutrients. i use my sump to add more gallons to the total system, hide my heaters, and increase flow. a ro/di unit will help with water quality. using tap water can somtimes lead to algae problems. are going for a reef or fowlr?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks man-I would like to go with a reef-I will take a look at a sump then and see what we can come up with-I will start putting together a list then in the next couple of days and see what you guys have to say about the equipment I choose-


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

my advices, just keep reading, there are threads like this all over. Main things though IMO are skimmer, as much live rock as you can get, and an RO/DI unit (you will read about people buying water, definitely not worth it, get your own unit on a tank this size) Of course you will also need heaters, powerheads, thermometers, hydrometers, etc.

any questions as away.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> my advices, just keep reading, there are threads like this all over. Main things though IMO are skimmer, as much live rock as you can get, and an RO/DI unit (you will read about people buying water, definitely not worth it, get your own unit on a tank this size) Of course you will also need heaters, powerheads, thermometers, hydrometers, etc.
> 
> any questions as away.


Thanks man-I am going just going to go ahead and buy the stuff needed and do alittle trial and error man-I'm sure once I start getting into it though-I will have all kinds of ?'s for everyone-Appreciate the heads up on the equipment sir-


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

my advice is spend money on the right equipment in the first place. there arent too many corners you can cut in saltwater. i suggest getting metal halide lighting(250w electronic ballasts $100 at www.hellolights.com). a decent skimmer(look into octopus or ASM) the biggest sump you can fit under your stand, filter socks, a high quality return pump, and maybe even a controler. look into the reefkeeper 2 or the aquacontroler jr.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

illnino said:


> my advice is spend money on the right equipment in the first place. there arent too many corners you can cut in saltwater. i suggest getting metal halide lighting(250w electronic ballasts $100 at www.hellolights.com). a decent skimmer(look into octopus or ASM) the biggest sump you can fit under your stand, filter socks, a high quality return pump, and maybe even a controler. look into the reefkeeper 2 or the aquacontroler jr.


Yeah I'm not what one would call a tight ass in this hobby man-I will certainly look into the equipment you have recomended as well-Due you happen to know where to look or have a link for these octo skimmers though-i can't seem to find them myself-Also what brand of return pumps would you consider high quality exactly-I have a little giant water pump and i also have a few spare mag drives laying around as well-Thanks for the info sir-


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Octopus skimmer

I am running an octopus skimmer that is in the link above, imo a great skimmer especially for the price.

Also, i am using a mag 12 as a return on my 125, you dont really want turbulent flow going through a sump so you dont really need a super strong return pump, again imo.

i agree with illino, dont even try to cut corners it will catch up with you in the long run, 250 watt ballast for $100 bucks in a good deal, I am running t-5 flourescents on my tank and think they are doing a good job, I have been running this from the beginning and dont have any experience with halides. I know its a ways off but have you given any thought as to what type of corals you are going to keep? Might affect what llighting you are going to use.

Hope it help, any questions as away.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> Octopus skimmer
> 
> I am running an octopus skimmer that is in the link above, imo a great skimmer especially for the price.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jasert-I needed that link-I couldn't locate them-

What do you mean by turbulant flow exactly sir-Do you just mean a strong current?
Well on the return pump then-what do you think about a Rio 10HF-660 gal per hour-And if this is an ok pump-What size sump would you recomend as well-I know you guys said the biggest possible that would fit under my stand-
As far as lights go-I got an ice cap 660 ballast right now-Would this suffice-If not I can also add a t5 setup on there as well that is running four more 54 watt bulbs-the ice cap is supposidly(sp) running four 84 watt bulbs right now-But that was for a planted tank-Alls I have to do is switch the bulbs right?I really dont want to spend the money on a halides right now-But certainly dont mind spending the money in the next couple months-

As of right now-Just to be totally honest with you guys-I know absolutely nothing about corals-But I got some new books I need to be looking through-Really what ever I decide will have to be an easy maintance tank and a tank that is gonna look "pretty" should we say-I would rather have mostly corals though I believe and not so many if fish if really ne at all-If I do have fish it mostly be for activity and color-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Also would just like to be sure-I noticed that skimmer is rated for up to 320 gals-Is this the one you would recomend for my 90 gal?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to be ignorant-But what exactly is the difference between a refugium(sp) and a sump-

Some One recommended that I wil also need a refugium-I didn't seem to find a setup that included both-So which one do I need-Or do I need them both-


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sorry i have been away for a while let me see where to start...

sump - a separate tank located usually below your main display tank used to holding equipment (skimmer, heaters, return pump) so that is doesnt clutter main tank and to allow for some extra water volume in order to keep parameters even.

refugium - either a separate tank or part of the sump to do all the above mentioned and have a comparment to keep, a deepsand bed, extra live rock, and macroalgea (for nitrate export). I used an old 55 gallon tank for the sump and refugium on my 125. Just need to silicon some baffles into the tank in order to make different areas.

Ill try to find some picture of each for you, below you can see my 125, will 55 gallon sump with refugium area in the middle (sorry for the bad picture, but best i can do)

About the skimmer, they do make a smaller model, check through that site im sure that they are on there. Usually dont want to get a skimmer that it suitable for your tank sized exactly, alittle more never hurt anyone.
FOR EXAMPLE!!!!

another point, i know you have some experience with this hobby, and as far as track records go mag pumps have a better reputation that rios, but that size pump might be a good size for that tank, dont forget to calculate the amount of head loss that you are going to encounter will pumping up to the main tank. if you had a mag 9 or 12 with a ball valve plumbed in to control flow you might be better off.

Lighting, lol this is getting long.
I use all T5 lights on my tank and think that they are great, 4 54 watt bulbs on you tank would be good, you could do six if you want. There are alot of different types of T5's (daylight, actinic, blue plus, etc etc) all depends on how "blue" you want your tank to look.

anymore ask away.


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

LOOK AROUND ASK THE LFS'S 4 THINGS.I GOT DEALS ON EVERYTHING,(IF YOU DONT MIND USED STUFF


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ripper3 said:


> LOOK AROUND ASK THE LFS'S 4 THINGS.I GOT DEALS ON EVERYTHING,(IF YOU DONT MIND USED STUFF


Thanks for the suggestion-But where I live-Thats will never happen-Top price for everything-No matter the condition-Dont like go somewhere else-Oh yeah their isn't-They gotta lockdown on the market up here "Fpr right now ne how"


----------

